# Eco-Complete for African Cichlids Substrate??



## Toddsnake (Mar 26, 2019)

Anyone use this in their tanks? Was at a pet store and saw a large cichlid tank setup with it and it looked really nice! They had several types, most looked more like sand, but I decided I want the Gravel version like they had in their display tank. Made by CaribSea.... think it was Item # 00773....20lb bag. I think there is a Planted type but I plan on using fake plants so I will not need the Planted type. Seems like I read some reviews on the stuff but they were from 5 or 6 years ago....?
Thanks for any info....
Todd
Newbie just starting out with Marineland 60 gallon setup and new to cichlids.....


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I use the Caribsea EcoComplete African Cichlid substrate. There seems to be many pros and cons to using it as directed. Here's my two cents worth. If you use it as directed, it says not to rinse it and add the extra packets stuff afterwards to take the cloudiness out. If you go this route, expect it to be cloudy for 7 - 10 days. I don't care what the package says, It will be cloudy for a while. Doesn't hurt the fish though. Now, if you rinse it really well before you put it in the tank, there will be little to no cloudiness, but you have just took out the EcoComplete. Either way, it looks very nice when done.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For many Africans you will not see all the natural behavior if you do not get sand. I prefer pool filter sand personally.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I used the Ivory Coast blend in my cichlids tank. I had virtually no cloudiness in the water and did not rinse at all. I did add the clarity packets provided and it was completely clear by the next day. 
Watch videos of cichlids in the wild. Often times the entire bottom is larger rocks and no substrate is visible. 




Or times where it appears to be a sandy substrate watch when the get close up shots. Instead on sand it is a mixture of small gravel pieces and broken shells as seen here. 





Bottom line any of the CaribSea cichlids blends work well. Go with what your tastes are.


----------

